# Fantom CX



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

I sold my road bike to a friend the other day...love the bike, however, i feel the CX would make a better commuter and light touring rig. I was wondering if these tires and fenders would fit. 

Maxxis Overdrive 700x38 and 50mm fenders. I believe that’s the width of the fenders I would need to run that size tire.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

I suppose you could, but it might be a pretty tight fit. I'm running a planet bike 45 in the front and it's close. The rear is fine though.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for your response...are you running the stock tires with those fenders?


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

I was running the stock tires with those fenders. I'd say if you're gonna try, use a rear fender mount that is bend to fit. The plastic clip that came with my fenders reduces the clearance by a few mm's overall. 35's with no knobs would probably be the biggest I could fit on mine.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for your help!


----------

